# Yeast failure?



## SnailAle (9/9/17)

Gday all,

Think I had a failed yeast tonight? It's My first attempt at a beer/all grain. Not really sure what's gone wrong. I tried a drsmurtos golden ale for my first crack, everything seemed to be going well until I pitched the yeast. I pitched and checked maybe half an hour later and it looks as though it's fallen out of suspension. 

It's with safale us-05. 

Any ideas what's happened or what I can do from here? Can I just order more yeast and try re pitching? If so will it stay ok in the fermenter for a fee day?


----------



## Peter80 (9/9/17)

S05 can take a while sometimes so give it a chance. Did you rehydrate the yeast?


----------



## SnailAle (9/9/17)

Peter80 said:


> S05 can take a while sometimes so give it a chance. Did you rehydrate the yeast?



Nah I didn't, I was going to but I read on the pack "sprinkle into wort" so just pitched it dry.


----------



## wereprawn (9/9/17)

Give it a chance. The stuff on the bottom is probably break material.


----------



## Peter80 (9/9/17)

It will catch up then even if you do not rehydrate. Since moving back to dry yeast I have been experiencing better performance with hydration but I did experience reasonable performance from just sprinkling on top. Personally give it 12 hours and see if there is any change and then make a choice on pitching more and always remember relax don't worry have a home brew. Unless the beer smells like rotting meat. That is bad.


----------



## SnailAle (9/9/17)

Ok thanks guys, I'll sit on it and check again in the morning.


----------

